# DBSTalk.com First Look: Cisco/Linksys WGA600N



## Stuart Sweet

DBSTalk.com, in cooperation with DIRECTV, is proud to provide our readers an exclusive first look at the Linksys WGA600N, the first Wireless Adapter to have support built into the HR2x and R22 DVRs!

_WGA600N First Look_


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Please use this thread for all discussion related to WGA600N support on this DVR.


----------



## barryb

I am using two of these in our motorhome right now Stuart. Both setups were very easy.

I am very much a fan of wired networks, but there are instances that make it impossible to put wires in place. Our motorhome is one those.

There has been one time in the last two months I had to re-enter a security key (for my router to communicate with the WGA600N, and I was able to do this via on-screen prompts on my TV).

The software in this latest release (to my HR21-700 and HR22) makes this unit a breeze to set up.

Mediashare works great as well as DIRECTV2PC from both DVRs.


----------



## Maverickster

I guess I don't understand what this means. I have one of these running on an HR22 and have for months. Can some one fill me in on what this is about?

--Mav


----------



## barryb

Maverickster said:


> I guess I don't understand what this means. I have one of these running on an HR22 and have for months. Can some one fill me in on what this is about?
> 
> --Mav


Mav: there is now built-in support for setting up the WGA600N. It was included in this latest software release.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

Maverickster said:


> I guess I don't understand what this means. I have one of these running on an HR22 and have for months. Can some one fill me in on what this is about?
> 
> --Mav


When you connect one to a HR2x now you will get a pop up that will allow you to configure the wireless adapter through the HR2x. You will not need to use a PC anymore for this adapter.


----------



## kruegs

I am curious if these will be avail for purchase via DirecTV? They are available elsewhere, but I was hopeful that DirecTV would help cut down some of the cost etc.


----------



## Doug Brott

kruegs said:


> I am curious if these will be avail for purchase via DirecTV? They are available elsewhere, but I was hopeful that DirecTV would help cut down some of the cost etc.


DIRECTV does plan on selling these, yes. I haven't heard the final cost yet but I understand it to be very competitive ..


----------



## rahlquist

Very nice. One question I missed in the First look. With the WGA600N hooked to one Ethernet jack on the HRx does that allow the second jack on the HRx to work as a port for another device as it does when hooked to a wired LAN?

and btw

Good job!


----------



## Draconis

Guy’s, I can only say that I am continually amazed at the quality of the “First Look” documents and they are only getting better. Great job!


----------



## BubblePuppy

I've been using it, with my HR20-700, for awhile and it's worth the money. It's a breeze to setup. I highly recommend it.


----------



## waynebtx

rahlquist said:


> Very nice. One question I missed in the First look. With the WGA600N hooked to one Ethernet jack on the HRx does that allow the second jack on the HRx to work as a port for another device as it does when hooked to a wired LAN?
> 
> and btw
> 
> Good job!


Yes have my HD-A30 hooked up that way works great.


----------



## rahlquist

waynebtx said:


> Yes have my HD-A30 hooked up that way works great.


Thanks! Thats perfect!


----------



## uncouth

Thanks for the first look! You've convinced me to pick one of these up... While it's a bit pricey, the easy setup as outlined in the document won me over. Great work!


----------



## rahlquist

DirecTV should have co-ordinated having the WGA600n avail form their website with this release, bet if the price was good they could have had a nice sales spike.


----------



## kruegs

rahlquist said:


> DirecTV should have co-ordinated having the WGA600n avail form their website with this release, bet if the price was good they could have had a nice sales spike.


Exactly... and I for one would be more interested in this product if I coulud order via DirecTV at a reduced cost over what it is avail for elsewhere.


----------



## Grentz

rahlquist said:


> Very nice. One question I missed in the First look. With the WGA600N hooked to one Ethernet jack on the HRx does that allow the second jack on the HRx to work as a port for another device as it does when hooked to a wired LAN?
> 
> and btw
> 
> Good job!


Just to double confirm, yes it does work great this way 

Overall a very nice piece of tech and it is very reliable with the HR2x receivers. It also fits in quite nicely with the HR21 and HR22 since they are black.


----------



## RunnerFL

rahlquist said:


> Very nice. One question I missed in the First look. With the WGA600N hooked to one Ethernet jack on the HRx does that allow the second jack on the HRx to work as a port for another device as it does when hooked to a wired LAN?


Yup, it sure does.


----------



## Grentz

kruegs said:


> Exactly... and I for one would be more interested in this product if I coulud order via DirecTV at a reduced cost over what it is avail for elsewhere.


I am sure they will have it available soon and I bet the staff around here will throw up another announcement when it is found to be purchasable from Directv.


----------



## whereami

Doh! I just bought the powerline adapters about two weeks ago!


----------



## dmurphy

Excellent job on the First Look document! That's about all there is to say about the WGA600N.... it "just works" 

I can confirm that the WGA600N works great with the R22 receiver. I'm using it attached to an R22-200 and it's been awesome .... one of those "set it and forget it" devices.

The built-in setup software in the R22/HR2x receivers makes it so super easy to configure!


----------



## LameLefty

Good work on the First Look folks. I'm glad to see Directv working on a relatively simple "plug in and forget" type networking solution for those who have wireless LANs already.


----------



## Tusk

Grentz said:


> Just to double confirm, yes it does work great this way
> 
> Overall a very nice piece of tech and it is very reliable with the HR2x receivers. It also fits in quite nicely with the HR21 and HR22 since they are black.


Does that mean you can plug the WGA600N into one of the ports on the first HR20, and then plug your second HR20 into the second port on the first HR20 and have connectivity for both units? Hopefully that question is not too confusing.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

Tusk said:


> Does that mean you can plug the WGA600N into one of the ports on the first HR20, and then plug your second HR20 into the second port on the first HR20 and have connectivity for both units? Hopefully that question is not too confusing.


The HR20-700 only has one network connection. The HR20-100 has two but the 2nd one does not work.

If you had two HR21/22's that would work because they have two network connections and they both work.


----------



## gio12

Great job! Now, what N-Router to go with it?


----------



## thumperr

Has any tried out putting a linksys 5/8 port switch behind one of the WGA600N wireless gaming adapters? The WGA600N should be acting as an ethernet bridge, so this should be possible. 

I'm curious because i have a Buffalo wireless g bridge for my entertainement center now and all 4 ports are in use. (Xbox360, HR21, WII, LG BH200). and i'd like to upgrade to N at some point. I did a chat with Linksys and the rep said a switch behind the WGA600N would work.

Just curious if anyone has tried this. I'm going to say this will work since WAYNEBTX said he can use the pass through port on the HR21.


----------



## Stewpidity

thumperr said:


> Has any tried out putting a linksys 5/8 port switch behind one of the WGA600N wireless gaming adapters? The WGA600N should be acting as an ethernet bridge, so this should be possible.
> 
> I'm curious because i have a Buffalo wireless g bridge for my entertainement center now and all 4 ports are in use. (Xbox360, HR21, WII, LG BH200). and i'd like to upgrade to N at some point. I did a chat with Linksys and the rep said a switch behind the WGA600N would work.
> 
> Just curious if anyone has tried this. I'm going to say this will work since WAYNEBTX said he can use the pass through port on the HR21.


yes it will work, i was going to do that until i found a different solution


----------



## L2BENGTREK

Michael D'Angelo;1850599 said:


> The HR20-100 has two but the 2nd one does not work.


Really?? That blows. I was planning on plugging my Sony Blu-ray into the 2nd jack so I wouldn't have to buy another ethernet switch. I wouldn't be able to use it that way?


----------



## dave29

gio12 said:


> Great job! Now, what N-Router to go with it?


i had the linksys wt300n at first and it worked great. then i upgraded to the wrt350n because it has 1000mb ports. i am a fan of linksys and i recommend any linksys N router


----------



## dave29

L2BENGTREK said:


> Really?? That blows. I was planning on plugging my Sony Blu-ray into the 2nd jack so I wouldn't have to buy another ethernet switch. I wouldn't be able to use it that way?


no you wouldnt, but you could get a 5 port switch and plug it in to the back of the adapter


----------



## fluffybear

rahlquist said:


> Very nice. One question I missed in the First look. With the WGA600N hooked to one Ethernet jack on the HRx does that allow the second jack on the HRx to work as a port for another device as it does when hooked to a wired LAN?
> 
> and btw
> 
> Good job!





RunnerFL said:


> Yup, it sure does.


Am I understanding this correctly!

With this device or with HR2x connected to a wired connection, the 2nd port can be used a bridge to another device?


----------



## Cable_X

The reviews on Newegg are pretty good for this adapter. One reviewer even mentioned hooking it up to his Directv HD-DVR.


----------



## Stewpidity

Cable_X said:


> The reviews on Newegg are pretty good for this adapter. One reviewer even mentioned hooking it up to his Directv HD-DVR.



I have mine hooked up my HR21 in my bedroom and it works great, the added feature that you can set it up via the HRxx is great..


----------



## Spanky_Partain

Great work. I haven't seen that nice of work since the last one I saw that was that good!

Keep it up everyone!


----------



## Spanky_Partain

rahlquist said:


> Very nice. One question I missed in the First look. With the WGA600N hooked to one Ethernet jack on the HRx does that allow the second jack on the HRx to work as a port for another device as it does when hooked to a wired LAN?
> 
> and btw
> 
> Good job!


Not with the HR20-100. The HR20-100 also has a second ethernet port on it that was never turned on. All the other two port HR21-xxx DVR's have bridge chips so both ports can be active when one is plugged into the home network.


----------



## spartanstew

Unfortunately, I haven't been able to get mine to work for the last several weeks. I get the "Wireless Adapter Found" screen as soon as I connect it, but when I select "Configure Now", nothing happens. The screen goes away and the next screen never comes up. 

When I try the standard network setup menu, after I select "wireless", it always goes back to the previous screen "Before you connect, you will need....." and every time I hit continue that same screen just keeps popping up.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

spartanstew said:


> Unfortunately, I haven't been able to get mine to work for the last several weeks. I get the "Wireless Adapter Found" screen as soon as I connect it, but when I select "Configure Now", nothing happens. The screen goes away and the next screen never comes up.
> 
> When I try the standard network setup menu, after I select "wireless", it always goes back to the previous screen "Before you connect, you will need....." and every time I hit continue that same screen just keeps popping up.


Try disconnecting it from the HR2x and press and hold the reset button on the back of it for 10 seconds and see if that helps.


----------



## spartanstew

I tried disconnecting it from the HR21 and pressing the reset button (but don't think I held it for 10 seconds), to no avail. I'll try it again when I get back home on Saturday.


----------



## Grentz

Spartanstew, that problem happened to me quite a bit when my static ip settings were the same as the WGA600N.

Easiest thing to do is go into the network settings menu on the HR2x and restore defaults, then connect the WGA600N again after reseting it with the reset button.


----------



## Smuuth

gio12 said:


> Great job! Now, what N-Router to go with it?


I am using 3 WGA600Ns with a WRT310N Router and it works flawlessly. Setup was simple and easy, even before the HR2x DVRs had the support built in. Another advantage to the WGA600n is that they support WPA2-PSK security, which is a whole lot more secure than WEP.

If you want a dual band router, the WRT610n is the next step up from the WRT310n.


----------



## allenn

If I have the wga600n working with an HR21-700 is there anything else that I need to do? What is an STB? I noticed an additional function in the Network setup. What is it for?


----------



## Grentz

Should not be anything else you need to do, you should have access to On Demand then if you are online.

STB is another name for the receiver. (Set top box)


----------



## baldrick5

looks pretty awesome; if D* has this in the $50 range for subscribers i'm definitely pulling the trigger! lowest i'm seeing it online for is around $70.....still slightly too rich for my blood.....


----------



## Maverickster

Michael D'Angelo;1849844 said:


> When you connect one to a HR2x now you will get a pop up that will allow you to configure the wireless adapter through the HR2x. You will not need to use a PC anymore for this adapter.


If I already have a WGA600N hooked up to an HR21, would it behoove me (i.e. would I get better performance) to re-do the network setup and set it up through the HR21 now that this is available?

--Mav


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

Maverickster said:


> If I already have a WGA600N hooked up to an HR21, would it behoove me (i.e. would I get better performance) to re-do the network setup and set it up through the HR21 now that this is available?
> 
> --Mav


It will not make a difference. It just makes it easier for the original setup.

If you do decide to do it you need to disconnect it from the HR2x and then press and hold the reset button on the back of the WGA600N for 10 seconds. Then reconnect it and you will get the pop up.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

allenn said:


> If I have the wga600n working with an HR21-700 is there anything else that I need to do? What is an STB? I noticed an additional function in the Network setup. What is it for?


STB is a term for any DIRECTV receiver... it stands for "set-top box."

If the WGA is already working for you, you don't need to do anything else. If you are adding a wireless adapter to your DVR, the point is that you don't have to configure it on the PC, you can do it straight from the DVR.


----------



## rbgamble

Stuart Sweet said:


> Please use this thread for all discussion related to WGA600N support on this DVR.


This is a good start, but why do I need a Windows System to run the software to access the DVR. Why can't the DVR have http software loaded so that the DVR is a web server with access being via any browser software?

That way, I can log into my DVR and view, or manage the recordings from any PC. It can also be setup so that any Receiver or DVR can access and play the recordings.

This would make for an easy whole house available DVR.

What do you think?


----------



## bakerfall

I just really want to know if this in conjunction with a N router will be sufficient for MRV. I have a HR20 hooked up with a "G" gaming adapter and it is insufficient for HD streaming. My two boxes that are hard wired work great.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Robert that's an excellent idea but it might violate some distribution agreements. Let's keep this thread to discussion of the wireless gaming adapter.


----------



## njblackberry

Great "First Look" - as usual.

Been using the WGA600N with a HR21-700 for about 6 months now. Works well - and works VERY nicely with the new firmware.


----------



## rbgamble

Stuart Sweet said:


> Robert that's an excellent idea but it might violate some distribution agreements. Let's keep this thread to discussion of the wireless gaming adapter.


Sorry for going off topic. I have had a wireless access point (similar to the wireless gaming adapter) connected to my hr20 for several months now. It works well for standard OnDemand, but takes a long time to download HD ONDemand programs. I get about 2000 kbs on a good day. My bridge is on the second floor, and my access point is in the basement.

My Mac gets about the same throughput in the basement, but gets 10,000 to 13,000 kbs when on the same floor as the bridge.

If I could run a wire I would, but there are too may walls and fire breaks to drill through.

So until there is a faster way to go wireless, I'll simply pick the programs I want to get on demand in the morning and enjoy the show sometime in the afternoon, or evening.

It's a little better then having to wait a day (few days) to get disks via NetFlix.

Again sorry for having gone off topic.


----------



## Doug Brott

Stuart Sweet said:


> STB is a term for any DIRECTV receiver... it stands for "set-top box."


And unfortunately, it's a bit of a misnomer these days now that "sets" are LCDs and Plasmas


----------



## Stuart Sweet

True, and receivers don't sit on top of them. But English is full obsolete idioms that still prove useful.


----------



## Tusk

thumperr said:


> Has any tried out putting a linksys 5/8 port switch behind one of the WGA600N wireless gaming adapters? The WGA600N should be acting as an ethernet bridge, so this should be possible.


Does anyone have a recommendation of an affordable switch (specific model)? I would love to get the gaming adaptor and then place a port switch behind it to have N speeds to my DVR's and my PS3.


----------



## alancurry

Nice review. One question: 

When entering the security key via the remote, does it allow for special characters ($,#,%, etc.) and upper and lower case letters?

Thanks,

Alan


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Yes. Use the Dash button for that stuff.


----------



## bobnielsen

Tusk said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation of an affordable switch (specific model)? I would love to get the gaming adaptor and then place a port switch behind it to have N speeds to my DVR's and my PS3.


I have had good results with a Linksys EZXS55W switch (~$25).


----------



## Hdhead

Installed one yesterday, works great. Question - If my son brings over his ps3 could I just disconnect the cable from the DVR and attach to the ps3 without changing configuration?


----------



## Grentz

Hdhead said:


> Installed one yesterday, works great. Question - If my son brings over his ps3 could I just disconnect the cable from the DVR and attach to the ps3 without changing configuration?


Potentially, I found some devices are fine doing this with it and others do not like it


----------



## jdjeff

I've been using this adapter for about a month with no troubles. When the new software downloaded to my HR20 to which it is connected, it wouldn't link up. I tried everything to get it connect, but no luck. I called Directv and after 1 hour on hold and three wayward transfers, I finally go to the internet support group who tells me that [and I'm not making this up...] "We don't support wireless connections to the internet, even through gaming adapters like yours, but I can give you the number to the Geek Squad [!!!] who I'm sure would be happy to help you." :eek2:

Keep in mind this is AFTER Directv has rolled out a software update to SPECIFICALLY support this device. Now, that being said, 5 hours and 4 RBRs later, it just...connected. Go figure.


----------



## quarrymen1

bobnielsen said:


> I have had good results with a Linksys EZXS55W switch (~$25).[/Q besides this new gadget wga600n what else do i need to connect to on demand ???


----------



## cartester

I installed the WGA600N yesterday to replace a WGA54G since DIRECTV2PC was unwatchable at wireless G speed for HD content. The router was already wireless N (WRT300N). I configured the WGA600N externally first using my computer and when I connected it to the HR-20 it was not recognized automatically. Manual setup through the HR-20 menu worked ok but the connection was sporadic. Sometimes it would see the internet other times it would not. When I turned the WGA600N on its side it worked beautifully and had a steady reliable connection. Using DIRECTV2PC to watch HD content is now possible with only an occasional delay glitch.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

cartester said:


> I installed the WGA600N yesterday to replace a WGA54G since DIRECTV2PC was unwatchable at wireless G speed for HD content. The router was already wireless N (WRT300N). I configured the WGA600N externally first using my computer and when I connected it to the HR-20 it was not recognized automatically. Manual setup through the HR-20 menu worked ok but the connection was sporadic. Sometimes it would see the internet other times it would not. When I turned the WGA600N on its side it worked beautifully and had a steady reliable connection. Using DIRECTV2PC to watch HD content is now possible with only an occasional delay glitch.


The HR2x did not detect it for setup because it was already configured to work with you network since you did it on your computer. You have to just connect it to the HR2x without configuring it first to use the OSD setup.

If you would like to try it that way you need to disconnect if from the HR2x and press and hold the reset button on the back of the WGA600N for 10 seconds. That will take it back to default and then you can reconnect it to the HR2x.


----------



## dettxw

Great First Look, as usual.

I'm running two of these and they work quite well. I got mine before they were able to be set up through the STB, set mine up manually. The install CD was not good. 
Since there are so many wireless g networks around me I set my WGA600Ns to the 5MHz band. I can stream HD from the DVR and download HD VOD at the same time with no problem. 
Of course to do this you need a dual-band router. I've got the Linksys WRT600N that I'm happy with. However it's out of production and is replaced by the sleek WRT610N but it is sans external antenna.



thumperr said:


> Has any tried out putting a linksys 5/8 port switch behind one of the WGA600N wireless gaming adapters? The WGA600N should be acting as an ethernet bridge, so this should be possible.
> 
> I'm curious because i have a Buffalo wireless g bridge for my entertainement center now and all 4 ports are in use. (Xbox360, HR21, WII, LG BH200). and i'd like to upgrade to N at some point. I did a chat with Linksys and the rep said a switch behind the WGA600N would work.
> 
> Just curious if anyone has tried this. I'm going to say this will work since WAYNEBTX said he can use the pass through port on the HR21.


I use a Linksys SD2005 Gigabit Switch in the Living Room to also plug in the PS3. It's overkill for the PS3 & DVR but I figured I'd move it to a central location after I got around to stringing Ethernet.


----------



## azarby

rahlquist said:


> Very nice. One question I missed in the First look. With the WGA600N hooked to one Ethernet jack on the HRx does that allow the second jack on the HRx to work as a port for another device as it does when hooked to a wired LAN?
> 
> and btw
> 
> Good job!


Yes, No problem doing that. The second unit has no knowledge of the WGA. It just sees and Ethernet port.

Bob


----------



## gmac

I'm going to upgrade gaming adapter with wga600n.
Also would like to upgrade wireless router WRT150N
thinking of netgear or linksys. I need range to hook up to dvr in family kitchen
approx. 75feet from main set up.

thanks


----------



## spartanstew

Michael D'Angelo;1851464 said:


> Try disconnecting it from the HR2x and press and hold the reset button on the back of it for 10 seconds and see if that helps.


That seems to have worked, thanks Michael.


----------



## DonCorleone

I ran out to buy it, was all excited and connected it. At 1st it didn't recognize my router but I went out and back in again and then it saw it. However, when it asks for my encryption key and I type it in, it searches and then tells me it's invalid. I've done it 3 times and even unplugged and replugged but still nothing. Any thoughts? I have a Dell 2300 Router.

Thanks for any help


----------



## dmurphy

DonCorleone said:


> I ran out to buy it, was all excited and connected it. At 1st it didn't recognize my router but I went out and back in again and then it saw it. However, when it asks for my encryption key and I type it in, it searches and then tells me it's invalid. I've done it 3 times and even unplugged and replugged but still nothing. Any thoughts? I have a Dell 2300 Router.
> 
> Thanks for any help


Make sure you get the capitalization right!

For example, using the "2" key, it'll cycle A-B-C-a-b-c.

My encryption key is a combo of upper & lower, and it took me a few minutes to figure out that I had to force the lowercase characters ...


----------



## DonCorleone

dmurphy said:


> Make sure you get the capitalization right!
> 
> For example, using the "2" key, it'll cycle A-B-C-a-b-c.
> 
> My encryption key is a combo of upper & lower, and it took me a few minutes to figure out that I had to force the lowercase characters ...


Thanks, but mine's definitely all caps. I went into the router controls to double check. Any other ideas?


----------



## bobnielsen

I had trouble setting up WPA encryption with this. I had the same issue with a Buffalo bridge, so I think the problem may be with my Netgear router. WEP works fine for me, however.


----------



## uteotw

Michael D'Angelo;1849844 said:


> When you connect one to a HR2x now you will get a pop up that will allow you to configure the wireless adapter through the HR2x. You will not need to use a PC anymore for this adapter.


That's a very nice feature, and I plan to pick one of these up soon. I stream music/pictures through my XBox360 but would like to try some OnDemand.

I wonder if D* will be offering them for less than the ~$75 currently on amazon?


----------



## Bobby H

I've had a WGA600N adapter hooked up to my Dish Network ViP722 for about half a year now. No problems at all. Works very well.

Setting up the unit is a real pain _if you try to use the CD install wizard software that comes with the device._ Throw that silly thing in the trash and just set it up the old fashioned way -hardwire connect it to a router and log directly into the adapter via a computer (possibly also hard wire connected to the router). Use the WGA600N's built in web-based set up utility.

If DirecTV receivers have a good way to bypass that stuff in a reliable manner then that will certainly be a major convenience. Even still, if anyone has setup issues that web-based utility in the WGA600N is a good "plan B" option.


----------



## Leinie Lodge

Stuart, thanks for the great First Look. This is a no-brainer plug --- HR21 quickly recognizes the device, click your network, enter encryption passkey (upper/lower supported), establish connection --- and play. Two stories + several walls seperate WGA600N from WRT300N router, yet connection is solid.

Quick, effective, easy. Very nice!


----------



## Gunther

When I set my WGA600N it was pretty much a plug n play. I just entered the encryption p.k. and it worked great.  Although yesterday I have noticed that my music/photo's was not linked, so when I reconnected I noticed that when I re-entered my encryption key it only inserted caps(on), but only numbers from 5-9 buttons.


----------



## rahlquist

Well I got my WGA600n tonight and from the time I powered it on to the time I finished setup was less than 3 mins on my HR22. This is truly awesome integration! Great Job DirecTV!


----------



## jash

will they ever enable the use of that empty usb adaptor on the front of the hr20-700? i'd like to use that with a netgear usb wireless adaptor in my setup, if possible.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I doubt you'll ever see that used for a USB network adapter. A solution like the WGA600N is the way they want to go.


----------



## Dr_J

I've got the Buffalo ethernet adapter right now, and it works great. If it ever breaks, I might consider this.


----------



## bobnielsen

Dr_J said:


> I've got the Buffalo ethernet adapter right now, and it works great. If it ever breaks, I might consider this.


I agree that the Buffalo adapters work very well (as does the WGA600N). Unfortunately the injunction against Buffalo in the U.S. is still in force, although they are still hopeful that it will be overturned (a probably bogus patent issue).


----------



## bigmac94

uncouth said:


> Thanks for the first look! You've convinced me to pick one of these up... While it's a bit pricey, the easy setup as outlined in the document won me over. Great work!


I had nothing but trouble setting my new Bridge up. First I could not for the life of me get the Directv Remote to type in the necessary letters,could only get numbers.
So I just took The Unit to the Computer and did what I needed to do from there.
Still in all for me it was a Challenge, however I stayed with It. Works Very Well!!


----------



## sore_bluto

I just updated my entire system to N. Installed a WRT160N router and 3 WGA600Ns. Setup was easy compared to the WGA54G units. The HR20s immediately recognized the adapter and all I had to do was input the passkey with the remote.


----------



## jimcummings

I have connected the adapter and my PVR reports back that the network is connected but not the internet. The front panel light seem OK. I have reset both the Linksys and the HR20-100. Any thoughts on next steps?

Jim Cummings


----------



## sore_bluto

jimcummings said:


> I have connected the adapter and my PVR reports back that the network is connected but not the internet. The front panel light seem OK. I have reset both the Linksys and the HR20-100. Any thoughts on next steps?
> 
> Jim Cummings


Have you ever had the HR20 networked before? If not, then you might start by checking the settings on your firewall and router to make sure the adapter has the proper access. If yes, then check to make sure all the settings are accurate. Your router software should be helpful in finding the problem.

The Dod forum is here and this thread might help.


----------



## Milominderbinder2

Plug it in to an HR20-700 and BAM! it worked. Just enter your security key.

Put a dumb $20 Linksys switch on it and BAM! two HR20-700's worked instantly!

Way to go DIRECTV!

- Craig


----------



## jimcummings

sore_bluto said:


> Have you ever had the HR20 networked before? If not, then you might start by checking the settings on your firewall and router to make sure the adapter has the proper access. If yes, then check to make sure all the settings are accurate. Your router software should be helpful in finding the problem.
> 
> The Dod forum is here and this thread might help.


Yes, I had it networked with the Wireless G Music Bridge and it was pretty much plug and play. I wanted to use this one since it supported a switch allowing me to connect my Blu Ray and Receiver (I have tried to connect with and without the switch, btw). I will read the threads you suggest but am not too network savy.

Jim Cummings


----------



## sore_bluto

jimcummings said:


> Yes, I had it networked with the Wireless G Music Bridge and it was pretty much plug and play. I wanted to use this one since it supported a switch allowing me to connect my Blu Ray and Receiver (I have tried to connect with and without the switch, btw). I will read the threads you suggest but am not too network savy.
> 
> Jim Cummings


I am not a networking genius by *any* stretch. I'm just thinking back to problems I had when setting up the wireless G network. Setting up the N network was very easy by comparison.

It is possible that you may be running into a problem with the security settings and the router. Maybe check and/or disable the MAC filter. The adapter will push a different MAC address when it is hooked up to the HR20 than when it is plugged in, but not yet connected. Also check to make sure you're not having a problem with DHCP. I seem to remember that if you use [Connect Now] in the advanced setup on the HR20, it becomes a static IP address. If I'm wrong, someone please correct me. I'm not trying to give bum advice here.


----------



## Drew2k

Here's another first look I didn't see when it came out - shame on me! But kudos on the First Look - another great job!


----------



## Justinto

I bought a WGN600N last week and it worked flawlessly. I would suggest when connecting to the DVR to do it directly rather than following directions on the Amazon site that says to configure it before connecting. 

My question is this. When I look at the Mediasharing on the HR20-700 it see two of my three computers but not the third one. I looked at all of the settings from the other two but cannot figure it out. I checked the firewalls (They are the same), I checked the services being run and all of them are running, I changed the name on the computer, and I disconnected the Media Sharing, reboot the computer, then reinstalled file Mediasharing on it. I can see these files from the other computers. I also discounted the operating systems. Two computers run XP Pro and are set up the same and one is Vista Ultimate. The problem is one of the XP computers. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## BubblePuppy

I've been using on for several months now and the setup is a snap, yes just plug it in and set it up via the HD DVR. Never had a problem with it.


----------



## Ryan415689

rahlquist said:


> Very nice. One question I missed in the First look. With the WGA600N hooked to one Ethernet jack on the HRx does that allow the second jack on the HRx to work as a port for another device as it does when hooked to a wired LAN?
> 
> and btw
> 
> Good job!


$79.95 plus shipping


----------



## DJPellegrino

I have a D-Link DR615 wireless router and had the HR-21 hooked into it via wired connection. I have the router set up as DHCP, but providing a specific IP address for the Hr-21.

I need to move the router and it won't be any where near the HR-21, so I must buy a wireless adapter for the HR-21. I am settling on the WGA600N since I have seen so many great reviews and ease of installation.

Since I have the router providing the HR-21 it's IP address, will anything have to change when I put the WGA600N in between the HR-21 and router? 
Does the WGA600N have its own MAC address? 
Do I need to assign an IP address to the WGA600N as well as the HR-21 
Do I assign an IP addressto the WGA600N instead of the HR-21? 
Will the pass-thru still work correctly if I have an xbox (not 360) hooked to the hr-21 pass-thru port?
EDIT: Will the WGA600N work well with the D-Link DR-615 N wireless router?

Thank you....


----------



## Tyrod

> Since I have the router providing the HR-21 it's IP address, will anything have to change when I put the WGA600N in between the HR-21 and router?


NO



> Does the WGA600N have its own MAC address?


YES



> Do I need to assign an IP address to the WGA600N as well as the HR-21


Not necessarily. It's default static IP address is 192.168.1.250. If this falls into the range accepatable to your home network, then no. If not then you'll need to change it to conform to the addressing in your network. That way you can access the web based interface from any computer in your network.



> Do I assign an IP addressto the WGA600N instead of the HR-21?


See above. Let the DHCP server (usually your router) set the IP address of the HR-XX.



> Will the pass-thru still work correctly if I have an xbox (not 360) hooked to the hr-21 pass-thru port?


I don't know



> EDIT: Will the WGA600N work well with the D-Link DR-615 N wireless router?


Ought to


----------



## DJPellegrino

Tyrod said:


> NO
> 
> YES
> 
> Not necessarily. It's default static IP address is 192.168.1.250. If this falls into the range accepatable to your home network, then no. If not then you'll need to change it to conform to the addressing in your network. That way you can access the web based interface from any computer in your network.
> 
> See above. Let the DHCP server (usually your router) set the IP address of the HR-XX.
> 
> I don't know
> 
> Ought to


...much appreciated


----------



## rahlquist

I see this is now available on DirecTV.com for $79.99


----------



## DJPellegrino

Tyrod said:


> NO
> 
> YES
> 
> Not necessarily. It's default static IP address is 192.168.1.250. If this falls into the range accepatable to your home network, then no. If not then you'll need to change it to conform to the addressing in your network. That way you can access the web based interface from any computer in your network.


I got it set up, but had some issues at 1st, until I realized what was happening. Basically, it appears the wireless adapter takes control or over the internal ethernet mac address and IP address. This makes the internal ethernet appear transparant or for all intents-and-purposes not there. I had to remove the DHCP supplied IP address to the hr and replace it with the IP assigned to the wireless and its mac address.
I hope I am saying that correctly.

Now, Am I supposed to be able to remote into the wireless adapter? If so, how? I tried http://192.168.0.xx, xx being the last octet of the ip address assigned by the router. That does not appear to work...
Thanks...


----------



## rahlquist

DJPellegrino said:


> I got it set up, but had some issues at 1st, until I realized what was happening. Basically, it appears the wireless adapter takes control or over the internal ethernet mac address and IP address. This makes the internal ethernet appear transparant or for all intents-and-purposes not there. I had to remove the DHCP supplied IP address to the hr and replace it with the IP assigned to the wireless and its mac address.
> I hope I am saying that correctly.
> 
> Now, Am I supposed to be able to remote into the wireless adapter? If so, how? I tried http://192.168.0.xx, xx being the last octet of the ip address assigned by the router. That does not appear to work...
> Thanks...


Basically what you said is correct (about the IP and MAC) think of a bridge in this case as a huge invisible extension cord.

As for remoting in, you will likely only be able to do that on the ethernet side of the bridge, so you would have to be connected directly to the wired side of the bridge.


----------



## DJPellegrino

After I got the wga600n set up on the Hr21, I have network magic running. It shows the IP address of 192.168.0.250 which is what I had set up in the router as a static DHCP address. However, when I am moving around in network magic, the ip address of the adapter changes to 192.168.0.3 for no apparent reason. Trying to log in to the adapter at the assigned address does not work, but when I try the new address it brings up the login screen. 

My 2nd issue, is I don't know what the id or password is. Anyone know what the default id and passwords are for these items? 

Thanks...


----------



## bradgreen

Hello,

I have a g netgear wireless router, not an n. Do I need to upgrade my wireless router or will this work with the g? If it does work with the g, is the g going to be slower and I am better off getting an N? Thanks - I'm new to this.


----------



## dettxw

bradgreen said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a g netgear wireless router, not an n. Do I need to upgrade my wireless router or will this work with the g? If it does work with the g, is the g going to be slower and I am better off getting an N? Thanks - I'm new to this.


The WGA600N will slow down to G speeds.

I personally think Netgear is crap (bad experience) so I highly recommend an upgraded N router. :lol: 
A Linksys WRT610N dual-band (operates on either/both the A 5MHz and G 2.4 MHz bands but at N speeds) is best if your budget can handle it. I run my WGA600Ns on 5MHz-only to avoid interference from the myriad of neighboring wireless G networks. I'm the only one on 5MHz. The router will still talk to G devices at the same time.

Really though, when Multiple Room Viewing comes (soon) you'll want N to take advantage . For some people G is adequate for HD streaming, but you can never have enough bandwidth. After all, you might want to download a file on your laptop, surf, and download VOD at the same time.

Of course wired is best.


----------



## bradgreen

dettxw said:


> The WGA600N will slow down to G speeds.
> 
> I personally think Netgear is crap (bad experience) so I highly recommend an upgraded N router. :lol:
> A Linksys WRT610N dual-band (operates on either/both the A 5MHz and G 2.4 MHz bands but at N speeds) is best if your budget can handle it. I run my WGA600Ns on 5MHz-only to avoid interference from the myriad of neighboring wireless G networks. I'm the only one on 5MHz. The router will still talk to G devices at the same time.
> 
> Really though, when Multiple Room Viewing comes (soon) you'll want N to take advantage . For some people G is adequate for HD streaming, but you can never have enough bandwidth. After all, you might want to download a file on your laptop, surf, and download VOD at the same time.
> 
> Of course wired is best.


Thank you very much. Price isn't an issue so I will go with what you recommend. I really appreciate finding this forum!


----------



## drlbg

Two issues...when I use the setup via my HR20, it will find the right wireless network, but it will not accept the passphrase....and I've confirmed the phrase....

So I go to setup via PC, using static ip addresses....it does connect....after 24 hours I have all the DOD guide info, but when I try to download something within 3-4 minutes I lose the internet connection...

However, other devices on my network are fine....

Any ideas?


----------



## cronimi

Gunther said:


> When I set my WGA600N it was pretty much a plug n play. I just entered the encryption p.k. and it worked great.  Although yesterday I have noticed that my music/photo's was not linked, so when I reconnected I noticed that when I re-entered my encryption key it only inserted caps(on), but only numbers from 5-9 buttons.


I've got the same issue. I followed the First Look guide, and my DVR (HR21-100) never recognized my WGA600N. So I went into network setup manually, and it found the router and my Wifi network. But when I tried to enter my encryption key, only #2 and 3 would enter letters -- 4-9 entered only numbers. So either I change my passkey to include only letters A-F, or ...????


----------



## Richierich

Yes, there is a problem with the Linksys WGA600N accepting the WEP KEY because for some reason it can't VERIFY it so I think there needs to be some more work on Linksys part to FIX THIS PROBLEM!!!

When you press the keys on your remote you get A, B, C, a, b, c, 1, 2, 3 so you have to keep pressing that key to take it from a Uppercase "A" or lowercase "a" or a numeric "1". It TOGGLES thru those like on your cell phone.

I also wonder if it is truly recognizing lower case from upper case, etc. or considering everything as either upper or lower case.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

DIRECTV is aware of the problem and it will be improved in a new national release.


----------



## Richierich

That is great news Stuart because with that WEP Problem fixed, hooking up the WGA600N is a Piece Of Cake as I struggled with my WGA54G adapter and then bought this one and even with the WEP Problem it still was very easy to use after I verified the WEP Key using my PC.


----------



## dalascby

richierich said:


> That is great news Stuart because with that WEP Problem fixed, hooking up the WGA600N is a Piece Of Cake as I struggled with my WGA54G adapter and then bought this one and even with the WEP Problem it still was very easy to use after I verified the WEP Key using my PC.


My problem is that when I try to use the remote to enter my encryption password it just changes the channel on the PIPed TV screen in the upper right corner...nothing is entered in the field for my setup. How do you make the remote enter the characters in the setup fields rather than just changing the TV channel?


----------



## mikeny

Has anyone tried the "Wi-Fi Protected Set-Up" approach? If so, how has that gone?


----------



## mikeny

dalascby said:


> My problem is that when I try to use the remote to enter my encryption password it just changes the channel on the PIPed TV screen in the upper right corner...nothing is entered in the field for my setup. How do you make the remote enter the characters in the setup fields rather than just changing the TV channel?


I don't know but the 'green' button gets you to different tabs sometimes. I would try it.


----------



## GA_SteelersFan

Regarding Mikeny's question on "Wi-Fi Protected", I use WPA2 without any issues on my passphase.


----------



## mikeny

GA_SteelersFan said:


> Regarding Mikeny's question on "Wi-Fi Protected", I use WPA2 without any issues on my passphase.


Thanks. I thought, however that the "Wi-Fi Protected" set up (unless it's called something else) is a method that lets you press a button on the router, then the adaptor, then connect it without even having to put any key in- or does it not work exactly that way? I've never connected devices with that method but I saw the option in the set-up pamphelet DirecTV attached.


----------



## heaphus

Would the protection plan cover these, if purchased through DTV? If not, I can get it a little cheaper through Amazon with employee discount.


----------



## dave29

mikeny said:


> Thanks. I thought, however that the "Wi-Fi Protected" set up (unless it's called something else) is a method that lets you press a button on the router, then the adaptor, then connect it without even having to put any key in- or does it not work exactly that way? I've never connected devices with that method but I saw the option in the set-up pamphelet DirecTV attached.


the "button method" has never been too successful for me, so i just do all my security manually


----------



## mikeny

dave29 said:


> the "button method" has never been too successful for me, so i just do all my security manually


Thanks for the feedback, Dave.


----------



## PatrickGSR94

This may or may not be an obvious question - but I have an HR22-100 and an H23-600, in separate rooms, with a wireless router in a 3rd room. Would it be possible to hook up one of these wireless devices to each D* receiver and then watch shows recorded on the HR22 on the other TV with the H23?


----------



## mikeny

PatrickGSR94 said:


> This may or may not be an obvious question - but I have an HR22-100 and an H23-600, in separate rooms, with a wireless router in a 3rd room. Would it be possible to hook up one of these wireless devices to each D* receiver and then watch shows recorded on the HR22 on the other TV with the H23?


Hopefully this functionality will come soon. Currently the only MRV (Multi-Room Viewing) scenario (DVR to Non DVR [stand alone receiver]) is in testing as you can read about in the Cutting Edge section of the forum.


----------



## cronimi

cronimi said:


> I've got the same issue. I followed the First Look guide, and my DVR (HR21-100) never recognized my WGA600N. So I went into network setup manually, and it found the router and my Wifi network. But when I tried to enter my encryption key, only #2 and 3 would enter letters -- 4-9 entered only numbers. So either I change my passkey to include only letters A-F, or ...????


Strange, but I just installed a new router (Linksys WRT610N) and the 3-tap entry method worked fine -- able to enter all letters and numbers. Whatever the problem was, I guess it was associated with my old D-Link router. In any event, I was able to connect my HR21 to my wifi. Success!!


----------



## mikeny

FYI, from the PC running the WGA600N set up CD, the Wi-Fi Protected Set up method, involving pressing the router button, then the adapters' button did work. 

Strangely, when I first tried entering the key manually (again at the PC) it wouldn't take it. I started to think I was encountering some kind of incompatability between the WGA600N and the D-Link DIR-825. That's when I tried the "Wi-Fi Protected Set-Up" option as offered as an alternate method of connecting in the set-up. I couldn't believe it worked. This was WPA-Personal, WPA2 AES.

Setting security at the computer allowed me to connect it to the receiver without going through Directv's wireless set up.

I know the my router's configuration page offers the option to add a Wi-Fi protected device with this method too. So if your router supports it and your having trouble, give it a try.


----------



## waynebtx

DJPellegrino said:


> After I got the wga600n set up on the Hr21, I have network magic running. It shows the IP address of 192.168.0.250 which is what I had set up in the router as a static DHCP address. However, when I am moving around in network magic, the ip address of the adapter changes to 192.168.0.3 for no apparent reason. Trying to log in to the adapter at the assigned address does not work, but when I try the new address it brings up the login screen.
> 
> My 2nd issue, is I don't know what the id or password is. Anyone know what the default id and passwords are for these items?
> 
> Thanks...


Userid and password is admin


----------



## Richierich

I believe you just leave the UserID bland and type admin into the Password field.


----------



## mikeny

waynebtx said:


> Userid and password is admin





richierich said:


> I believe you just leave the UserID bland and type admin into the Password field.


From the manual:

A screen will appear asking you for your User name and
Password. Enter admin in the User Name field. Enter admin
in the Password field. Then click the OK button.


----------



## Richierich

I guess I was thinking about when you put in the ip address of your router and it brings up a screen where you just put in the admin in the password and it brings up the Linksys Screen where you can get all of the info about your router, etc.


----------



## mikeny

Odd observation here: When I select in the WGA600N's web utility: WPA2 only and AES only, it always defaults to WPA/WPA2 and TKIP/AES after the reboot. 

Does anyone have any idea why it's doing this? My router's security is set for WPA2 only with AES Cipher only. 

I read that maximum speed is obtained by forcing those settings and I was trying to get the router and bridge to match.


----------



## bobnielsen

I switched my router from a Netgear WGR614v6 to a Linksys WRT160N yesterday and re-configuring the WGA600N only took about a minute via the HR20. Sweet


----------



## Herdfan

My WGA600N died.

Walked in and looked and there were no lights on it at all. Tried resetting it but still no go. I guess I need to just fish a CAT5 to this location and skip the wireless.


----------



## dettxw

mikeny said:


> Odd observation here: When I select in the WGA600N's web utility: WPA2 only and AES only, it always defaults to WPA/WPA2 and TKIP/AES after the reboot.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea why it's doing this? My router's security is set for WPA2 only with AES Cipher only.
> 
> I read that maximum speed is obtained by forcing those settings and I was trying to get the router and bridge to match.


I think that it does either automatically. If your router is set to WPA2/AES and the WGA600N is talking then all is good.


----------



## dettxw

Herdfan said:


> My WGA600N died.
> 
> Walked in and looked and there were no lights on it at all. Tried resetting it but still no go. I guess I need to just fish a CAT5 to this location and skip the wireless.


Getting power out of the little power brick?


----------



## RaceTripper

Has anyone used this with an Apple Airport Extreme? I use two in an extended 5 GHz N-only setup with WPA2.


----------



## Richierich

I was upset that Linksys didn't have a display or booth at the 2009 CES. They pulled out for some reason. 

Does anyone know why?


----------



## Impala1ss

Why does D* support this "game adaptor?" rather than a wireless adaptor? Wouldn't I be better off (more potential uses) buying an wireless adaptor? 

I have a Belkin G router. Should I buy a new N wireless router and use the Belkin as the wireless adaptor. 

Networking is not my strong point.


----------



## mikeny

Impala1ss said:


> Why does D* support this "game adaptor?" rather than a wireless adaptor? Wouldn't I be better off (more potential uses) buying an wireless adaptor?
> 
> I have a Belkin G router. Should I buy a new N wireless router and use the Belkin as the wireless adaptor.
> 
> Networking is not my strong point.


The way I interpret it is that the DirecTV boxes don't really support wireless- only ethernet, or bridged ethernet via a wireless bridge.

I don't know if your Belkin router can be put into bridged mode. Even if it could though, if it is capped at G transmission speeds (54mbps), it wouldn't make a difference if you got an N capable router since it would send G to your Belkin bridge. G speeds are often not adequate/resilient enough to maintain adequate HD streaming.


----------



## bobnielsen

Impala1ss said:


> Why does D* support this "game adaptor?" rather than a wireless adaptor? Wouldn't I be better off (more potential uses) buying an wireless adaptor?
> 
> I have a Belkin G router. Should I buy a new N wireless router and use the Belkin as the wireless adaptor.
> 
> Networking is not my strong point.


A wireless gaming adapter *is* a wireless adapter. It has only one ethernet port, while some other types (often referred to as wireless-ethernet bridges) have more, typically 4. USB adapters are *not* supported.

If your Belkin router can be used as a bridge (or can accept dd-wrt firmware) it could function as an adapter. It would still be "G" not "N", of course.

Somehow, routers tend to be less expensive than wireless-ethernet adapters (probably economies of scale), but very few support bridged operation (Buffalo is an exception but they are generally unavailable because of a patent dispute and injunction). Many routers can use dd-wrt which will give them expanded capabilities, including operation in a bridge mode.


----------



## bluemoon737

Stuart Sweet said:


> DIRECTV is aware of the problem and it will be improved in a new national release.


My problem is that my pass key is too long and my HR20-100 gets to some end point and starts "bonking" indicating it is not accepting any further input. Any ideas on what to do (short of shortening my PK)?


----------



## bluemoon737

bluemoon737 said:


> My problem is that my pass key is too long and my HR20-100 gets to some end point and starts "bonking" indicating it is not accepting any further input. Any ideas on what to do (short of shortening my PK)?


Also my key entry block is over to the right of the screen and it doesn't show all the space....


----------



## RaceTripper

At the moment this is on sale at Amazon for $83.xx. With free shipping that's the cheapest I've seen so far. I just ordered one.


----------



## dave29

79.99 from directv.com everyday


----------



## Grentz

Its funny, for the longest time it was $79.99 with free shipping at newegg as well, but recently has been up around $100.


----------



## Richierich

It is $100 at BestBuy!!!


----------



## dave29

richierich said:


> It is $100 at BestBuy!!!


it seems like it is $100 most places:eek2:


----------



## RaceTripper

dave29 said:


> 79.99 from directv.com everyday


Try putting one in your cart and ordering. Then come back and tell me it's 79.99. :nono2:


----------



## Grentz

RaceTripper said:


> Try putting one in your cart and ordering. Then come back and tell me it's 79.99. :nono2:


$84.98 from Directv

I will say that Directv probably has faster shipping though for just $1 more


----------



## mikeny

To clarify at Directv.com it's $79.99 + $4.99 s/h= $84.98 After tax it's addl $6.90 in my case for a total $91.88. (can't return it)

Only Amazon can compete with D* on this.

Amazon $83.72 + $7.22 tax for a total of $90.94 (can return it.)


----------



## rahlquist

I got mine from Dell back in October for $76.49 after a coupon code from Techbargains (15% off)


----------



## RaceTripper

mikeny said:


> To clarify at Directv.com it's $79.99 + $4.99 s/h= $84.98 After tax it's addl $6.90 in my case for a total $91.88. (can't return it)
> 
> Only Amazon can compete with D* on this.
> 
> Amazon $83.72 + $7.22 tax for a total of $90.94 (can return it.)


And if you aren't in NY and don't mind the slow, but free shipping, just $83.72


----------



## RaceTripper

Grentz said:


> $84.98 from Directv
> 
> I will say that Directv probably has faster shipping though for just $1 more


Don't forget the tax they'll add before you actually submit the order.


----------



## Herdfan

dettxw said:


> Getting power out of the little power brick?


I guess I need to test that. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## reubenray

I just got this and assumed it will work with my Linksys WRT54GS. Has anyone used these together? I won't have time to set it up until this weekend, so am checking into having to get another router. Also will it still be better to set this up via my PC first?


----------



## dettxw

Yes, the adapter will slow down to match the speed of the router which you really really need to upgrade if you ever want to participate in the upcoming MRV or DIRECTV2PC. 

I've only ever set mine up manually on the PC (the setup CD is worse than useless) but then the DVR setup wasn't available when I got mine.


----------



## mobandit

reubenray said:


> I just got this and assumed it will work with my Linksys WRT54GS. Has anyone used these together? I won't have time to set it up until this weekend, so am checking into having to get another router. Also will it still be better to set this up via my PC first?


If by better you mean more steps, sure. Otherwise, just make sure you know your current wireless settings, plug the WGA600N into your HR-series box, and configure it. I don't see any advantage in configuring the WGA600N from your PC first.


----------



## MRM

Forgive my ignorance on this, but will the WGA600N work with a wireless router if I connect one to my cable modem on my PC?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

MRM said:


> Forgive my ignorance on this, but will the WGA600N work with a wireless router if I connect one to my cable modem on my PC?


Yes but I would recommend getting a wireless N router.

Just run the ethernet cable from the cable modem to the router and then an ethernet cable from the router to the PC. Then setup the WGA600N to work with the router wireless.


----------



## MRM

Michael D'Angelo;1967821 said:


> Yes but I would recommend getting a wireless N router.
> 
> Just run the ethernet cable from the cable modem to the router and then an ethernet cable from the router to the PC. Then setup the WGA600N to work with the router wireless.


Thanks.


----------



## Herdfan

Herdfan said:


> My WGA600N died.





dettxw said:


> Getting power out of the little power brick?





Herdfan said:


> I guess I need to test that. Thanks for the tip.


That was it. But is seems that all the Linksys PS's I have, none of them are 12v. So it is going back to BB for an exchange.


----------



## reubenray

I have been trying for several hours now to get the WGA600N connected to my WRT54GS with no luck. I tried it first hooked up to the DVR (HR20)with no luck. I then tried to program it using one of my PC's. Again with no luck. This particular router has the security feature buttons, but that did not work either. So I figured I would try the manual route, but it needs the security key. I cannot find out what it is. I even searched for a way to get it, but the 192+address would not come up on the internet.

Any ideas?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

reubenray said:


> I have been trying for several hours now to get the WGA600N connected to my WRT54GS with no luck. I tried it first hooked up to the DVR (HR20)with no luck. I then tried to program it using one of my PC's. Again with no luck. This particular router has the security feature buttons, but that did not work either. So I figured I would try the manual route, but it needs the security key. I cannot find out what it is. I even searched for a way to get it, but the 192+address would not come up on the internet.
> 
> Any ideas?


Did you use 192.168.1.1 to try to pull up the router? If you can get the pop up login box to come up the password is "admin" if you have not changed it. Leave the username blank.

If for some reason you can not get it to pull up still you may want to try resetting the router by pressing and holding the reset button on the back of the router for 10 seconds.


----------



## Richierich

Have you tried calling the Linksys Tech Assistance Number???

I just called them today and used them a couple of months ago and they can help you unless you know exactly what you are doing which I did not.


----------



## reubenray

richierich said:


> Have you tried calling the Linksys Tech Assistance Number???
> 
> I just called them today and used them a couple of months ago and they can help you unless you know exactly what you are doing which I did not.


Was the person that answered from India?


----------



## reubenray

Michael D'Angelo;1968576 said:


> Did you use 192.168.1.1 to try to pull up the router? If you can get the pop up login box to come up the password is "admin" if you have not changed it. Leave the username blank.
> 
> If for some reason you can not get it to pull up still you may want to try resetting the router by pressing and holding the reset button on the back of the router for 10 seconds.


Tried it over and over - for some reason that address will not come up.


----------



## reubenray

I currently have my HTPC connected via wireless card. Will I be able to have two wireless setups?


----------



## Richierich

Strange but No the Person was Not from India but from Canada.

They helped me alot and got me up and going.


----------



## domestique

RaceTripper said:


> Has anyone used this with an Apple Airport Extreme? I use two in an extended 5 GHz N-only setup with WPA2.


Just set this up Monday Jan 19. Smooth setup w/ Airport Extreme. Will need to upgrade the Earthlink dsl to something faster now.


----------



## RaceTripper

domestique said:


> Just set this up Monday Jan 19. Smooth setup w/ Airport Extreme. Will need to upgrade the Earthlink dsl to something faster now.


Good. Thanks. I have one due here on Friday from Amazon.


----------



## reubenray

I was able to access the security key for my router. I also have the WGA hooked up to the DVR, but it can't get pass the security key part. This afternoon I will hook it back up to my other PC to put the security key in. I thought I read somewhere there was a way to input the security key while connected to the DVR. Is it?


----------



## Billzebub

reubenray said:


> I was able to access the security key for my router. I also have the WGA hooked up to the DVR, but it can't get pass the security key part. This afternoon I will hook it back up to my other PC to put the security key in. I thought I read somewhere there was a way to input the security key while connected to the DVR. Is it?


Reset the network settings to default on your HR. After that go through the wireless setup. That should let you enter the security key through the HR.


----------



## Richierich

Yes, I had a problem with my HR20-700 Verifying my WEP Security Key so I had to enter it via my PC.

Stuart Sweet PMed me and said that this problem has been fixed since then by Linksys.


----------



## mikeny

reubenray said:


> I was able to access the security key for my router. I also have the WGA hooked up to the DVR, but it can't get pass the security key part. This afternoon I will hook it back up to my other PC to put the security key in. I thought I read somewhere there was a way to input the security key while connected to the DVR. Is it?


If all else fails, temporarily remove security from your router. The WGA600N should then connect. Then log in to the WGA600N (http://wga600n), and set an pass key. It will prompt to you reboot it. Log into your router and set the identical pass key. Run set up in the DVR and everything should jive.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I don't know if it was fixed by Linksys — in fact I think DIRECTV was more involved than Linksys — but I can say I had no problem entering a WEP key when I did so recently.


----------



## RaceTripper

WEP is so weak it's a joke, and if you are having problems configuring the router because of it it you might as well just not use it at all. A high school student sitting in a car outside your house can break it in no time flat. If you want to enable wireless security, use WPA2 and enable MAC filtering.


----------



## Richierich

None of the high school students around here have gotten past my WEP Passkey and my college student neighbor wanted to use my Wireless Network and couldn't and I told her I didn't let anyone on my Network for security reasons.

I am going to install the WRT610N and then setup WPA2 on it as the security system. However, the high school students around here aren't that bright unless it comes to MP3s or Text Messaging.

Also, I have a camera to Monitor anyone who parks out front of my house and it is very obvious to me and my neighbor that they don't belong here and it wouldn't be 5 minutes before a cop would be talking to them. So Good Luck on your Sniffing around here.


----------



## RaceTripper

richierich said:


> None of the high school students around here have gotten past my WEP Passkey and my college student neighbor wanted to use my Wireless Network and couldn't and I told her I didn't let anyone on my Network for security reasons.
> 
> I am going to install the WRT610N and then setup WPA2 on it as the security system. However, the high school students around here aren't that bright unless it comes to MP3s or Text Messaging.
> 
> Also, I have a camera to Monitor anyone who parks out front of my house and it is very obvious to me and my neighbor that they don't belong here and it wouldn't be 5 minutes before a cop would be talking to them. So Good Luck on your Sniffing around here.


You'd be surprised. Those students may act dumb, but I'm sure many of them are pretty up to speed on cracking wireless networks (including WEP and WPA), and I'm sure they're shaking in their boots at your cameras. :grin:


----------



## mikeny

RaceTripper said:


> WEP is so weak it's a joke, and if you are having problems configuring the router because of it it you might as well just not use it at all. A high school student sitting in a car outside your house can break it in no time flat. If you want to enable wireless security, use WPA2 and enable MAC filtering.


Besides, according to what I've read, optimum speeds can be obtained using N only bands, 40 mhz bonding between devices, and WPA2, AES Cipher (or no security)


----------



## RaceTripper

mikeny said:


> Besides, according to what I've read, optimum speeds can be obtained using N only bands, 40 mhz bonding between devices, and WPA2, AES Cipher (or no security)


Good point. If you have a mixed N/G network, you won't get optimal N speeds, and connected G clients will reduce performance further.

I have my Airport Extremes set to 5 GHz N-only access. I have a separate Airport Express bridged via ethernet to an Airport Extreme for G clients (like my iPhone).


----------



## mikeny

RaceTripper said:


> Good point. If you have a mixed N/G network, you won't get optimal N speeds, and connected G clients will reduce performance further.
> 
> I have my Airport Extremes set to 5 GHz N-only access. I have a separate Airport Express bridged via ethernet to an Airport Extreme for G clients (like my iPhone).


Is it just a D-Link thing or is WEP universally not even an accepted protocol for 'N' networks?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Folks, this has turned into a general Wireless-N thread, which was not its original intention. I apologize to mikeny for leaving a question unanswered, but I must ask that you start a new thread in the Information Resources forum (inside DIRECTV General) or the Tech Talk forum if you wish to discuss general issues with Wireless-N networking. This thread is closed.


----------

